# What music do the chaos gods listen to?



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

just that. We all know that the Chaos gods spend most of their time fighting each other/doing there thing/harrasing the Imperium...
but what music do they listen too while plotting all of this? because we all know it's physically impossible to plot or plan in a silent grand chamber... you have to do it to your chambers chosen music.

so, heres what I figure they listen to:
Khorne: Metal/ (or Deaf Metal Polka)
Nurgle: The Blues (he just seems like a blusey kinda guy to me. ya know? Nurgling in the corner on a harmonica, a few Plaguebearers on the Bass and Electric; Isha's sobs instead of drums, and Papa nurgle just sings the blues while he works on his plagues.)
Tzentch: Classical.
Slanesh: Techno (drugs, sex, S&M, bright lights, other things *shudder*... Techno just seems right for that).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

no man i say tzentch techno cause it always changing. Slaanesh is kind of more like ancient greek or like music with real slow tunes for the drugs to kick in. Like harps, flutes, and shit like that.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Khorne: Death Metal (Napalm Death, Morbid Angel, Entombed)
Nurgle: Metalcore (Hatebreed, As I Lay Dying)
Tzeentch: Prog Metal (Queensryche, Dream Theater, Fates Warning)
Slannesh: Goth Metal (Within Temptation, After Forever, Tristania)


----------



## Hansel (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't 'Bolt Thrower' actually do a cover for 40k in RT days? There were some others as well I just cant remember them. I bet if I dug through the stack of WD's my friend gave me I could find a couple though.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Bolt Thrower used to be the 'official' Warhammer and Warhammer 40K band. They still make lots of music that's very much related to the 40K universe, and chaos. One of my favorites is the cd 'For Victory' with the aweseome titletrack and 'Armageddon Bound'.



> On the edge - spirit begins to break
> Chances unsure - not much more you can take
> Weakness grows - nerves start to crack
> Far from safe - there is no turning back
> ...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Perry Como (Tzeentch), Barry Manilow (Khorne), the Osmonds (Slaanesh) and Billy Ray Cyrus (Nurgle).

Man, those Chaos Gods are sick and depraved.

Mind, there is one musician that even they fear, and that's the mutated, rat-faced, blasphemous cancer on the dark face of Creation that is...

_Chris De Burgh_.

:shuderring in horror cyclops:

PS: I think Sabat were the first to do Warhammer influenced stuff, WD 95 (about September 1987?) came with a Sabat flexi I believe with some cruddy track about "a million goblin feet" IIRC.


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

randian said:


> Slannesh: Goth Metal (Within Temptation, After Forever, Tristania)


I agree within temptation do seem great for slannesh.
I dont know much about the gods but i imagine slannesh as being as sick and twisted as the dark eldar and so thts y i think within temptation would fit because it fits to dark eldar.

I think omen-prodigy would work for tzeentch


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I think slannesh is very fast passed techno
khorne is very 'eavy metal like slipnot
nurgle likes slow moving metal
and tzeentch maybe techno that changes beat every 6o sec

by the way how cool would khorne's Ipod look?


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

what about disturbed down with the sickness for nurgle and tzeentch listens to nothing and everything due to the fact that he constantly changes his mind about wat he wants to listen to


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Everything seems to think that Tzeentch can't simply make up it's mind.
You have to remember though, Tzeentch is also the most patient of the chaos gods, he is willing to let one tiny seed take years to blosom into a nasty twist of fate.

Tzeentch is the changer of ways but he is also the grand schemer. I think Classical is the best choice, if you listen to a complete "song" it is constantly changing in tempo and rhythm depending on the feelings that the composer was trying to get across.

Heck simply listen to all of Beethoven's 9th Symphony It twists and turns all over the place.

As for Slannesh... Abba :grin:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Cpt. Loken said:


> by the way how cool would khorne's Ipod look?


hahahaha would that be a khorne-pod then :laugh:

the way i see it is something like this:
Khorne: 'eavy metal (ie. slipknot, korn etc.)
Slannesh: Greek/Roman music (as ckcrawford said: "Like harps, flutes, and shit like that.") although i could see a bit of techno thrown in there.
Tzeentch: Any band that does multi-genre stuff cos to limit him to one 'un-changing' enough.

and most surprising

Nurgle: Irish music. It is always overlooked that nurgle has a sence of humour, it is written that he cares the most about his minions in the 'real' world and takes great joy in spreading his deseases. Also cos hes green and i have the idea in my head of nurgling doing a jig :shok::taunt::laugh:


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

I imagine slaanish listening to the kind of music they play in softcore porn


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> PS: I think Sabat were the first to do Warhammer influenced stuff, WD 95 (about September 1987?) came with a Sabat flexi I believe with some cruddy track about "a million goblin feet" IIRC.


that would be "Blood for the Blood god" and i have that flexi disk floating around somewhere.
and heres a live vid of it


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

bah.
khorne would listen to debauchery blood for the blood god.


> Blood for the Blood God
> Blood - Death - Gore
> For the skull throne
> Rabid bloodletting
> ...


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

*Khorne:* Divine Heresy (The most Awesome band) : Bleed The Fifth
Children Of Bodom (Love 'Em) : Blooddrunk
*Nurgle:* Disturbed (Awesome Fucking band) : Down With The Sickness
Cradle Of Filth (Crazy Fuckers) : Lord Abortion
*Tzeench:* Judas Priest (OMG) : Painkiller
Killswitch Engage (Psycho Mask Guys) : When Darkness Falls
*Slaanesh:* Dragonforce (Spastics) : Lost Souls In Endless Time
Trivium (Craziness) : The Calamity


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleed The Fifth 
Face Smashed Fist 
Bleed The Fifth 
Case Dismissed


----------



## Irillith (Apr 5, 2009)

Freeform modern jazz.

Listen to the notes ... it's ever-changing ... slowly, it drips away at your sanity, wearing it down ... Is there a pattern? No sooner do you think you've found a rhythm than it changes and you have to discern it once more ... No-one can fathom freeform jazz, yet some find it compulsive. You can see in it whatever you like but ultimately only the player knows where the music is going next, and the listener is at the mercy of their plans.

Definitely freeform jazz.


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

Khorne - Metal
Slannesh - 70's porno music
Tzeentch - Psychedelic
Nurgle - something with drums


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chaos Undivided would be Miley Cyrus, for she is the anti-christ!


----------



## 40kRULEZ (Jul 7, 2009)

All chaos is hard core so i think they all listen to heavey metal or grudge rock except for the thousand sons they are more high class and they are more intelligent so i think the thousand sons listen tooprah or classical. But nurgle i think they listen to "down with the sickness" lol


----------

